# need contractors licence



## pavlik (Feb 4, 2004)

looking 4 a silent partner with b general contractors licence
preferably retired , clean, or if you know somebody we will pay $$$


----------



## Grumpy (Oct 8, 2003)

It would help if you told us where


----------



## Guest (Feb 5, 2004)

*in California*

California, los angeles. I am in la.


----------

